# Pumpkin seeds anyone



## bradger (Oct 28, 2019)

So i had to do something with theses after scooping them out for something else 
I'm doing, but that is a discussion at a later date. So tried smoking using apple chips, had them in for the other thing. I just pulled them out were in about 2.5 hours at 275 that's  the max my MES can do. they came out pretty good, planing on letting them rest for at least 24 hours.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 28, 2019)

Waiting to see finish.

Warren


----------



## bradger (Oct 28, 2019)

pics are after done smoking.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 28, 2019)

Ok do you shell them before eating? Look nice good color.

Warren


----------



## bradger (Oct 28, 2019)

no i did not, was able to eat shell.


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 28, 2019)

B, They look good and I'm sure they will be delicious!


----------



## bgaviator (Oct 28, 2019)

Here’s a good recipe I use for pumpkin seeds. Chile Lime flavor:

1 and 1/2 cups raw fresh pumpkin seeds

2 tablespoons Olive oil

2 teaspoons Kosher salt

1/2 teaspoon Chili powder 

Zest of 1 lime

Juice of half lime


Mix all together to distribute evenly

Spread on baking sheet and roast at 300 degrees for 40-45 minutes. Stir every 10 minutes.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 28, 2019)

Smoked pumpkin seeds! Heck yes. I love salted roasted ones!


----------



## normanaj (Oct 28, 2019)

Did the same thing this year.

Smoked pumpkin seeds are very tasty.


----------



## udaman (Oct 28, 2019)

i have been roasting pumpkin seeds for years, 
i guess i will be smoking some this weekend.
thx


----------



## bradger (Oct 29, 2019)

udaman said:


> i guess i will be smoking some this weekend.



i just used table salt, they were damp.


----------

